# TATS!



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

A 5er of the new Banannabelt Tats!

Who hooked me up you ask? Who went to Hawaii and shook a tree?

I would tell you, but then he might have to kill me! Cause he would get buried with inquiries.... So I will leave it up to him to post about it if he chooses to.

Don't ask.... don't tell! :spy: shhhhhh 










Sir! (and you know who you are) :bowdown: You have my heartfelt thanks!!!!

:cowboyic9:


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Those look great!


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

mmmm tasty looking


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome! Don't forget to give us a review, when the time comes to enjoying them.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Those look great! I want to sniff my computer screen when I look at that picture. I'm sure they smell amazing.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I need to get some of those, they look great


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Saweet!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

lookin good


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Everyone I know who has had them love them. You are a lucky dude there Fiddler!!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice score!
What is the story behind this line of Tat?


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Very nice....


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Its wierd, the frist box i got was those me and roommate who got me in to this, was like you have to spilt a box with me so i did i traded i fiver away, i wish i hadnt so i only have a few left but those will knock you d*** in the dirt.


----------



## Randy_LL (Aug 29, 2009)

looks nice bro enjoy!!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks tasty, have you done a review yet?


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Love the Tats.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Woot! Very nice indeed.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

What up Fiddlah? Where's the review? Get off the golf course long enough to sit down and smoke this stick,,,enguiring minds want to know!


----------

